# Coppertone Sunscreen scent



## Bridgett (Jul 27, 2014)

DH wants a soap that smells like coppertone sunscreen.  Any good fragrances out there that smell like that?  Thanks!


----------



## dneruck (Jul 27, 2014)

Natures garden candles has a dupe called NG Copper Hue Suntan Lotion. I've never used it though so I don't know how it smells


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 27, 2014)

WSP Beach Type smells just like Coppertan. NG Beach Bum is close, but not quite. I have soaped with both, no problems, and one time I was short on the Beach Bum and mixed it with WSP South Pacific Waters, and it was just like Beach Type. For a guy I would use the WSP, the NG has more jasmine in it. They both stick very well.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 29, 2014)

I second WSP's Beach. And also their Sun & Sand FO, which is a Yankee dupe. Both smell like the old-time Coppertone that I remember from my childhood days spent at the beach, but if I had to choose just 1, I would choose Sun & Sand because my nose detects a little bit of a salty element to it that is lacking in the Beach FO. The salty tone lends a bit of realism to it- i.e., it makes me feel like I'm sitting on a blanket right there at the beach slathered in Coppertone.


 IrishLass


----------



## Bridgett (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like "Beach" is it.  Thanks guys!


----------

